# Κουλροφοβία



## Theseus (Oct 13, 2016)

This is the latest phobia to grip the USA & the U.K. Even though the word goes back to the eighties & the nineties, there has broken out a plague of people dressed up as clowns & carrying knives. "The etymology of coulrophobia (morbid fear of clowns) by 2001 a popular term, not from psychology, possibly facetious, though the phenomenon is real enough is said to be built from Greek kolon "limb," with some supposed sense of "stilt-walker," hence "clown" + -phobia. 

Ancient Greek words for "clown" were sklêro-paiktês, from paizein "to play (like a child);" or deikeliktas. Greek also had geloiastes "a jester, buffoon" (from gelao "to laugh, be merry"); there was a khleuastes "jester," but it had more of a sense of "scoffer, mocker," from khleuazo "treat with insolence." Other classical words used for theatrical clowns were related to "rustic," "peasant" (compare Latin fossor "clown," literally "labourer, digger," related to fossil). 

Coulrophobia looks suspiciously like the sort of thing idle pseudo-intellectuals invent on the internet and which every smarty-pants takes up thereafter; perhaps it is a mangling of Modern Greek klooun "clown," which is the English word borrowed into Greek." (Online Etymological Dictionary).

I know that in Greek the same word is used, δηλ. κουλροφοβία, but can fellow lexilogists coin a better term?

Here is an article from TA NEA on this stupid & dangerous craze. Where I live, several incidents have broken out where young children have been chased to school by a knife wielding pseudo-clown:-
http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/arti...pollaplasiazontai-oso-plhsiazei-to-xalogoyin/.

Perhaps 'scleropaictophobia/ deicelictophobia.' (?!).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά θα φτιάχναμε κάτι σαν _γελωτοποιοφοβία_. Την κουλροφοβία πρώτη φορά την είδα τώρα και θεωρώ πως είναι γελοία λέξη, καταδικασμένη σε θάνατο. Ρίχνω πρώτος από εδώ την πρώτη πέτρα, αν χρειάζεται (και αναμάρτητος δεν είμαι). Στα ελληνικά ιδίως, το σύμπλεγμα -λρ- δεν μπορεί να το πει άνθρωπος χωρίς να στραμπουλήξει τη γλώσσα του.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry, Dr. I was disturbed by my granddaughter (supposedly sleeping) & was in the process of making a few additions. So in English let's call it gelotopoeiophobia. I like the sound of it! :up:
See above:- 'Ancient Greek words for "clown" were sklêro-paiktês, from paizein "to play (like a child);" or deikeliktas.
The latter is the oldest reference to something like clowning. Apparently the deikeliktas roamed the streets of Sparta in various masks. In modern Greek the spellings are:- σκληροπαίκτής &, in Doric, δεικηλίκτας or δεικηλίστης in Attic. :twit::s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

No problem. :) 
What does _deicelictophobia_ mean? What is its etymology?


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2016)

The ODE claims:

1980s: from Greek _kolobatheron _stilt + -_phobia_.
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/coulrophobia

It's wrongly spelt, of course. The word is *κωλόβαθρον* and a person walking on stilts is *κωλοβαθριστής*. 

These are rare words: Two mentions in Artemidorus, three more in the dictionaries (Hesychius and Suda).

A pseudo-intellectual invention, indeed.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Την κουλροφοβία πρώτη φορά την είδα τώρα και θεωρώ πως είναι γελοία λέξη, καταδικασμένη σε θάνατο. Ρίχνω πρώτος από εδώ την πρώτη πέτρα, αν χρειάζεται (και αναμάρτητος δεν είμαι). Στα ελληνικά ιδίως, το σύμπλεγμα -λρ- δεν μπορεί να το πει άνθρωπος χωρίς να στραμπουλήξει τη γλώσσα του.



+ 1 tall heap of stones for this tall tale of a word and fad. 






MATTHIAS: Look. I'd had a lovely supper, and all I said to my wife was 'That piece of halibut carp crap was good enough for coulrophobia.'
CROWD: Oooooh!
OFFICIAL: Blasphemy! He's said it again!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, he did! He did!
OFFICIAL: Did you hear him?!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, we did! We did!
WOMAN #1: Really!
OFFICIAL: Are there any _athazagoraphobics _here today?
CROWD: No. No. No. No...

*Athazagoraphobia
**cretinophobia = (protologism) the fear of cretins and their inanities
**No more nomophobia – Εδώ και τώρα θάνατος στη nomophobia*

*The phobia list*

"Pseudo-intellectual"? Well, intellect does not belong anywhere near such crap, even with that 'pseudo-' added.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks, Nik. I knew the 'stilt-walker' supposed derivation but despite the OED it seems implausible. Not only the form of the word but stilt-walking being singled out by the 'neologist' is far fetched.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

...
Far-fetched? I'll show them far-fetched:

_κουλουροφοβία _= ο φόβος του κουλουριού | ο φόβος του βαθμολογικού μηδενισμού (ΣΥΝ _κουλουραφοβία_)

κουλούρι: 
1. αρτοσκεύασμα σε στρογγυλό συνήθ. σχήμα, πασπαλισμένο κυρίως με σουσάμι. ΠAΡ _Mην τάξεις του άγιου κερί και του παιδιού κουλούρι_. 2. το μηδενικό, ως σχολικός βαθμός, κυρίως στη γλώσσα των παιδιών.

_κουλουρακοφοβία _= ο φόβος του κουλουρακιού 
YΠΟKΟΡ 1. μικρό κουλούρι. 2. μικρό γλύκισμα από ζύμη ζαχαροπλαστικής σε διάφορα σχήματα: _Πασχαλινά κουλουράκια._

_κουλουριασματοφοβία _= ο φόβος του κουλουριάσματος (coilophobia, convolutophobia)

_κουλουραφοβία = _ο φόβος του κουλουρά (μτβ. & αυτοπ.) | η αφοβία του κουλουρά | ο φόβος του σωσιβίου

_κουλουρασφοβία _= ο φόβος του γάμου (βλ. *περνάω κουλούρα)

*_ξομπλιοκουλουροφοβία_ = ο φόβος της ξομπλιαστής κουλούρας

Όξω μπλιο, κουλούρα! Ύπαγε!

And I can fetch it farther if desired, until the circle is no more, all the way to τριβιδοφοβία, the fear of fingers. :twit:


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2016)

Υπάρχει και η κουλτουροφοβία, αφού το φτάσαμε ως εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχει και η κουλτουροφοβία, αφού το φτάσαμε ως εδώ.



Cor blimey! Cross my tees and dot my eyes! 

Ένα παράδειγμα: *θολοκουλτούρα*.

An example: *-rati: literati, glitterati, culturati, digerati*.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 13, 2016)

It is pity that κουλροφοβία (horror of horrors!) is found under this term on Greek websites. See http://www.epaggelmagynaika.gr/κλοουν-φόβος-με-κόκκινη-μύτη-και-make-κου/. Κλοουνοφοβία is at least better than κουλροφοβία. Are fellow lexilogists agreed on Drx7's γελωτοποιοφοβία? Any other suggestions? Let us make sure that, in Greece at least, κουλροφοβία is dead in the water.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2016)

I am personally torn between _*κλοουνοφοβία*_ and _παλιατσοφοβία_. _Γελωτοποιός_ is associated more with court jesters and does not convey the fear that can be evoked by a clown's makeup. Instead, as the word says, he is supposed to make people laugh.


BTW, has anyone mentioned Phil's fear of clowns?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Τότε, _παλιατσοφοβία_ (αφού αν και σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν αυλές με γελωτοποιούς, το επιχείρημα είναι ισχυρό). Καλύτερα κτγμ ο παλιάτσος, που είναι και ενσωματωμένος στο κλιτικό σύστημα, παρά ο άκλιτος κλόουν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τότε, _παλιατσοφοβία_ (αφού αν και σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν αυλές με γελωτοποιούς, το επιχείρημα είναι ισχυρό). Καλύτερα κτγμ ο παλιάτσος, που είναι και ενσωματωμένος στο κλιτικό σύστημα, παρά ο άκλιτος κλόουν.



+1, γιατί ο κλόουν, εκτός από άκλιτος, είναι και χασμωδικός, κι αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο εδώ.
Μη γλιτώσουμε από την αρκούδα του δυσπρόφερτου -λρ- και πέσουμε στο λύκο του -οου-, να καθόμαστε να μετράμε όμικρα.

Το πανηγύρι του τρελού - Χαΐνηδες






Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού ποιος θα γελάσει
με τον παλιάτσο που όλο πέφτει και γελά



Spoiler



Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού ποιος θα χορέψει
ποιος στη φωτιά θα ρίξει πρώτος την καρδιά
η γριά φαφούτα η Μαριώ που έχει θρέψει
με το βυζί της του χωριού μας τα παιδιά.

Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού ποιος θα γελάσει
με τον παλιάτσο που όλο πέφτει και γελά
και με τον έμπορα που απ' ώρα έχει βραχνιάσει
να διαλαλεί όλου του κόσμου τα καλά.

Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού ποιος θα δακρύσει
με το ρακένδυτο τον Γιάννη τον μπεκρή
που του 'χει ο χάρος το σημάδι του αφήσει
όταν του πήρε μιαν αγάπη του μικρή.

Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού μιλούν οι πέτρες
σύννεφα κλαίνε κι ο βοριάς με το νοτιά
βγάζουνε βέλη από πύρινες φαρέτρες
και κόσμους χτίζουνε μ' ατσάλι και φωτιά.

Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού κάποιον προφήτη
μου 'παν πως κάτω στο ποτάμι θα τον βρω
τα παλικάρια να βαφτίζει μες στην κοίτη
που θα πεθάνουν κάποια μέρα στο σταυρό.

Στο πανηγύρι του τρελού δεν είμαι μόνος
ορδές ξεχύνονται στο νου μου οι λαοί
και στην καρδιά μου σμίγει ο τόπος και ο χρόνος
να γεννηθούν και να πεθάνουν οι θεοί.


Ridi, pagliaccio, e ognun applaudirà. Vesti la giubba.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2016)

I blame Stephen King for this discussion...


----------



## Theseus (Oct 14, 2016)

It has just dawned on me that so-called coulrophobia is merely a shortened form of colourophobia (distinguishing marks of nearly all clowns' faces) & the smart arse neologist dropped the -o-, thus forming this absurd word.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 14, 2016)

I meant modified this hybrid word to coin a word to fool any experts. It is a more plausible derivation than stilt walkers. I imagine one or two university clever dicks meeting in a pub, and in their conversation deciding to invent a word for a phobia about clowns. They coined this word & started a rumour that it was derived from a Greek root. The linguistic experts ever since have debated over it. Κωλοβαθριστής my κώλος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2016)

A much more plausible scenario. _Coulro-_ is just an anagram of _colour_. This could be more like a shortcut to Sokal-like fame.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm glad you agree, Nik. Thanks for referring me to the Sokal article. I find many of the academic articles emanating from the USA exceedingly difficult to understand, even if they are peer reviewed. So παλιατσοφοβία is what I shall call it from now on in Greek & English.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2016)

By the way, to find the English word for “fear of colours”, we need to know whether it is formed from _chromato_- (the genitive form) or _chromo_- (the shortened form).

The Oxford dictionaries have neither _chromatophobia_ nor _chromophobia_.

In this page called ‘Grandiloquent dictionary’ we find both.
http://www.islandnet.com/~egbird/dict/c.htm
And there seem to be dictionaries that include both.
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/chromatophobia

Someone thinks that _chrematophobia_ is the same as _chromatophobia_. Well, they can’t even spell _chremata_ correctly.
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=12296


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2016)

H wikipedia έχει ψηφίσει υπέρ της chromophobia, αλλά άρθρο που ξεκινάει με *Chromophobia* (also known as *chromatophobia* or *chrematophobia*) κλπ. χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον εκτενή επιμέλεια, κτγμ (για να το πω ευγενικά). Ή έστω ένα καλό ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> άρθρο που ξεκινάει με *Chromophobia* (also known as *chromatophobia* or *chrematophobia*) κλπ. χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον εκτενή επιμέλεια, κτγμ (για να το πω ευγενικά). Ή έστω ένα καλό ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό...



Τους παραπλάνησε αυτή η πηγή.

https://books.google.gr/books?id=E2imSyZZDh0C&pg=PA145#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2016)

...
_Chromophobia _(1966) - Raoul Servais






"An invading army destroys all color in a harmless town and brings it to a state of depression. Then a jester arrives."


----------

